# A fork in the road



## Phatstax (Feb 16, 2014)

I was contacted earlier this week by a contractor from my home local, wanting me to help them on a data center expansion. They also mentioned having 2 years worth of work coming up. They are the up and coming contractor at home aggressively gaining ground. 
Today I got a call from a brother working for a line company, telling me they have a sub-station build 6 hours away from home working time and paying per diem for the next 3-4 months, with a lot more lined up after that. We worked together in '11 and he's been there ever since,now as a narrowback foreman over sub-station work. 
The line gig pays $7 hr more and $6hr more into my retirement. The home gig means I'm home, with all the comforts. 
I got about 2 weeks to figure out what in gonna do.


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

sounds like good things are coming your way. whatever you decide, good luck with it !


----------



## JW Splicer (Mar 15, 2014)

Go outside and get into a utility. Better retirement, better pay, better benefits, pay for all the tools, uniforms, boots, paid vacation, sick leave, and holidays, OT after 8, OT outside of 8 am to 4 pm, oh and all OT is double bubble. Plus the stump jumpers stick together! If us JWs stuck it out like those brothers do, we'd be in a good place!


----------



## dawgs (Dec 1, 2007)

Glad you got some good choices. If you got family, as in kids, take the home gig. If not take the line gig.


----------



## danhasenauer (Jun 10, 2009)

If you're young and strong and single, jump on that line gig.


----------



## Black Dog (Oct 16, 2011)

dawgs said:


> Glad you got some good choices. If you got family, as in kids, take the home gig. If not take the line gig.


Agreed, travel is bad news for family life and you can never get that time back, I did it in the early 90's and still regret all of that missed family time.


----------



## Cl906um (Jul 21, 2012)

I went on the road only out of desperation. Would never take that road under other circumstances. Nothing like sleeping in your own bed, Waking up the kids for school, brewing your coffee, and fighting the kids to watch the news instead of cartoons for the ten minutes I sit down with a bowl of cereal. A two week out of town job can be a nice vacation to recharge the batteries. Any longer sucks. I had the opportunity to work outside with 26% going into annuity. I drug to work at home. Missed out on Christmas programs, soccer games. Eight months worth to be exact. Dorothy would tell you. No place like home. If your kids are grown, or you are single, make your pockets fat.


----------



## zman98 (Apr 7, 2014)

Follow your heart.I lost my wife to breast cancer in 2012,and am raising two children on my own.My oldest is graduating high school this year and my youngest is graduating 8 th grade.Busy with college visits and apps besides trying to keep up the house ,work and try to find to time to spend time with my children.The money looks good at first,but you have to decide how much you will lose.


----------



## eejack (Jul 14, 2012)

Personally I would take the road gig - family is all settled out and I am looking at my retirement with more concern than when I was younger. 

It all depends upon where you are and what you need and what you can afford to give up.

We have an expression in our local - Do what you can afford. Normally it applies to skipping overtime...

Whatever decision you make, you will do well.


----------



## Phatstax (Feb 16, 2014)

-----UPDATE-----
I called my dispatcher recently to find out what he knew about work coming up at home. He asked around and called me back informing me the contractor that contacted me was asking him when I was coming home, and they want me pretty bad. I think 10% and a truck were mentioned. 
I have not heard back from the linemen, I've been watching their books and have not seen any calls for Narrowbacks. 
My gut tells me we have an economic slowdown coming soon, as calls around the country are starting to slow down and projects are scaling back. I know Micrasoft and Gaggle data centers have cut back hours across the country and Tisla scaled it's battery factory build back by 80% until further notice. The refinery turnarounds have increased due to low oil prices, but that is only a short time hit. My number is so close to the top at home that almost any call that comes thru will get to me. 
I've been gone from home for 6 months now. This time. I look back to the past 10 years and realize I've been gone a lot. I just started one in college and another about to go into high school. I think everything I see in front of me says take the job at home. 
Now it's just more of the same I'm used to... waiting on a call at the hall.


----------



## Phatstax (Feb 16, 2014)

Hired in at home this week. Been working the prefab dept at shop for my old apprentice who runs it now, where I've met all management and owner. They seem really happy I took the call. Background check took 3 days but I'm on site tomorrow. Taking over a distribution crew for an old friend of mine who is bumping up to GF. So far this feels like the right decision. It's good to be home.


----------



## Cl906um (Jul 21, 2012)

You seem to be a good piece of the puzzle to your local. Good luck with that gig. I have deserted my local for greener pastures on the road in the past. Feels good to live normal. At home.


----------

